# قياس تركيز الهيموغلوبين بالدم عن طريق مجس



## nedaa sade (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم...........
ارجو منكم مساعدتي بدوائر الكترونيه او كتب تعنى بطريقه قياس الهيموغلوبين بطريقه غير جراحيه بدون اخذ عينه.....عن طريق مجس 

هذا جزء من مشروعي التخرج...........فارجو من لديه ايه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع افادتي بالسرعه الممكنه 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## Biomedical (24 فبراير 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

شاهدي الملف المرفق لأحد الأجهزة الصغيرة والمميزة في قياس نسبة الهيموجلوبين بالدم ، نحن نستخدم نفس الجهاز في قسم بنك الدم بالمختبر .

أتمنى أن تجدي فيه ما يفيدك .

قد أقوم لاحقا بتحميل ال Service Manual في حال العثور عليه .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح في مشروعك .


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

متشكرا جدااااااا


----------



## @عبدالملك@ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اريد اسئل حول سعر هذا الجهز وهل يباع في مصر او السعودية 
وشكراً


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

Bio medicalأنت بجد تستحق التميز أشكرك عـلى تميزك المثمر . وجزاك الله عـنا ألف خـــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## juvestar77 (22 يونيو 2009)

أنا أعمل حالياً على نفس المشروع
و إذا كانت لديك أي استفسارات فأنا جاهز


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ودائما للامام مشكور


----------



## ahmad3284 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجوكم ياشباب باللغة العريبة لغتنا وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

ماقصرت الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bkr_saleh (25 يناير 2012)

ما قصرتم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فداء (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## المنتصر بالله حسن (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور والله


----------

